# looking for a good sub. Want Quality over loudness



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Like I said, I'm looking for some nice sub brands out there that would give me a good sound. I'm not looking to blow the doors off the Civic next to me, so loudness isn't really what I'm looking for. I'm looking for something that will add a nice kick to my sound and get the lower tones into the cabin yet be very accurate and nice to listen to.

I'm planning to run Infinity 6 1/2" 2-way kappas (60.5cs in the front and 62.5i in the rear) off a 75x4 Audiobahn amp and also have an audiobahn 300x2 amp to power the subs. I want to run 2 subs either 10" or 12" and place them in the area behind the tail lights so they fit nicely into the trunk.

any suggestions. I'm pretty definate on what I want. I just need a good name and type of sub.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

JL Audio W3's, or Alpine Type-R or Type-S subs.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

eclipes is a nice alternitive. many subs for many different budgets
http://www.eclipse-web.com/


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

why dont you get some kappa perfect subs to match your door speakers i think that would sound nice. i agree JL alpine type r's and type s is ok but maybe try mtx or polk also just listen to them then decide for yourself


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yeah, the kappa perfect subs look very high quality, but I have no idea where they are sold where I could sample the sound. 

One of my friends has a Type-R 10" sub in his car. I bet it would sound pretty good if he put it into a "real" box. 

I've been looking at JL W3s for awhile b/c I know they are good subs, especially if I want to put them into a small space; the W3v2 sound good as well but I'm not too sure if I want to go with them just yet.

Anyone heard of Xtant subs? The Hexogonal shaped ones have a cool look to them and I listened to them awhile back against the W3s and they sounded pretty nice. They have a nice crisp sound as well, but I know hardly anything about them.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Subs*

I havn't heard the Xtant subs my self but I have heard nothing bad about them. Xtant products have exclent sound quality, especialy their amplifiers.
I personaly like the Alpine Type R subs. Eclipse sube all sound really good, even their 3600 series entry level subs.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i'm a fan of MtX 
Excellent quality.. superior sound


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

xtant is made by mtx and is just higher quality but as far as JL i have never owned a JL but i have owned MTX 6000 series and ithat i thought sounded better than a W3 that was in my buddies car


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

do you think I should go for those hexagon shaped speakers by Xtant? I liked them alot. I haven't seen them lately, not sure if they still make that model...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *xtant is made by mtx and is just higher quality but as far as JL i have never owned a JL but i have owned MTX 6000 series and ithat i thought sounded better than a W3 that was in my buddies car *


Xtant is not made by MTX. They are under the same corporation though (Mitek corp.). I have owned, sold, and used both MTX and JL Audio...and I would have to say that both being in the proper sized boxes, the JL's dog the MTX's. The Xtant hexagon subs are great. They are geared a little more towards SQ than SPL...so I guess it really depends on what type of sound you are looking for.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *Xtant is not made by MTX. They are under the same corporation though (Mitek corp.). I have owned, sold, and used both MTX and JL Audio...and I would have to say that both being in the proper sized boxes, the JL's dog the MTX's. The Xtant hexagon subs are great. They are geared a little more towards SQ than SPL...so I guess it really depends on what type of sound you are looking for. *


Yeah, the Xtants sound great for me. I definately want the SQ over SPL


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

i think to get the best sound quality u need to get a croseeover. I jus put in a crossover and my bass is soo clean and powerful. it will knock the doors off the civic next to me but i don crank it hard anymore. with the crossover i was suprised i got real nice bass for the reference infinity's


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *Xtant is not made by MTX. They are under the same corporation though (Mitek corp.). I have owned, sold, and used both MTX and JL Audio...and I would have to say that both being in the proper sized boxes, the JL's dog the MTX's. The Xtant hexagon subs are great. They are geared a little more towards SQ than SPL...so I guess it really depends on what type of sound you are looking for. *


Without being more specific about which series JL, it doesn't say much. Of course the W7 and the W6v2 clobber the 6000, but they are way more expensive. About half of what you get revolves around putting the sub in the right enclosure for the application. 

Juan


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*ANother alternative.*

For the $$$ the Alumapro Alchemy is hard to beat. It's SQ ratings have been compared to the high end Focal subs and it costs about 1/3rd of what the Focal does. Alumapro also has other subs that are not quite as expensive as the ALchemy but offer serious performance for the $$$. ANother choice is Image DYnamics. 

My SQ system used some very high end components and I chose the Alumapro's over almost everything else based on SQ performance and it's low price point.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: ANother alternative.*



wes said:


> *For the $$$ the Alumapro Alchemy is hard to beat. It's SQ ratings have been compared to the high end Focal subs and it costs about 1/3rd of what the Focal does. Alumapro also has other subs that are not quite as expensive as the ALchemy but offer serious performance for the $$$. ANother choice is Image DYnamics.
> 
> My SQ system used some very high end components and I chose the Alumapro's over almost everything else based on SQ performance and it's low price point. *


For the most part, I agree wtih the Alchemy suggestion, but they are pricey, and they don't handle a ton of power for what you could get with similar money (I got a chance to see what happens when you put so much power to the thing that it boils the ferrofluid and spits it out the vent hole). 

As for ID, you might want to consider looking at the new ID series. Brand new, cheaper than what the old IDs sold for, and they are on par with their IDQ if not better (they are working on updating those which is why they aren't really the top dog anymore). 

Honestly, I would wait another couple weeks and see what goes on special. Some dealers might pass the savings on to the consumer, others might now. Do a search online and you could find a smoking deal (lets use the Alchemy... lets say the 12" costs $300 normally, you have seen online retailers selling it for $250... and all of a sudden you see it for $190..... Alumapro probably has a new model and is blowing out the old.)

Juan


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HMM*

I fed mine about 500 watts of McIntosh power and had ZERO issues, of course that amp is cleaner than most and we all know that distortion blows speakers faster than too much power blows speakers. Comparitvely speaking in terms of other subs that compete with it's SQ, it is cheap. Not that it is inexpensive by any means. 

FWIW the ID stuff is great as wel, worth a serious listen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

alpine s type 12" all teh way i have 2 and the sound is clear and perfect and surprisingly enough the bass is pretty loud aswell 

clear sound and enough power to let the civic beside you know your there

alpine all the way


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Here are the list of some subs that has good SQ IMO, JLW3, W6, or W7, Infinity Perfect, Alpine Type R, Oz audio LM series 
Image Dynamics IDQ, Focal, Crystal CMP, pretty much any Eclipse, Adire Audio Shiva. It really depends on how much your budget is.


----------

